# I'm confused now.. help!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*First I want to apoligize for the amount of questions I have been asking as of late.. but I have another one.. actually a few.

1. I went to pick up my latest bulk meat purchase (1 piglet (21lbs), 2 boxes of pig hearts (60lbs each) and 1 box of Talipia (18lbs)) and the lady who supplies this to us and who has been feeding her dogs raw for over 20 years has made me confused.

She told me NOT to feed a variety of meats just incase my puppy (18 weeks old) becomes intolerant to something. She told me to keep it simple (pork, beef and the occasional fish).

I have always thought that variety is key. Can someone give me some guidance?

2. When I told her my break down of the meals, what I was feeding and the percentages of each she told me that I should not being doing it that way. Can I have some help? Am I on the right track?

This is my usual meal plan; I feed twice a day:

RBM - 50% (8 ounces each meal)

Turkey necks, Chicken quarters, chicken necks

MM - 45% (7.2 ounces each meal)

Ground beef, Pork heart, Pork butt, Chicken breast (ground and boneless), ground turkey

OM - 5% (0.8 ounces each meal)

Chicken liver

My weekly meal plan is as follows (just a rough idea) - per meal

Monday
RBM (8 ounces) - chicken backs
MM (7.2 ounces) - Ground beef
OM (0.8 ounces) - Chicken livers

Tuseday 
RBM - Turkey necks
MM - Pork butt
OM - Chicken liver

Wednesday
Fish (whole) - 1 meal
RMB - Chicken quarters
MM - Ground chicken or chicken breast
OM - Chicken liver

Thursday
RBM - Turkey neck
MM - Ground beef
OM - Chicken livers

Friday 
RBM - Chicken necks
MM - Pork heart
OM - Chicken livers

Saturday
RBM - Chicken quarters
MM - Ground turkey
OM - Chicken liver

Sunday
RBM - Turkey neck
MM - Pork heart
OM - Chicken liver

I am on the look out for rabbit, venison and goat meat (hard to find in my area) and do not want to purchase this if it is not good for him. I feel like everything I am doing is not correct. I thought I was on the right track but this lady has rattled me. I did A LOT of research before hand and my parents have been feeding raw forever. I have my cats meals down pack and usually stick to chicken (chicks or chicken), fish and ground beef for them. 

Any information or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It looks good to me at a basic glance.
What about eggs?

Have you asked any hunters for leftovers? Add in some goose, duck, deer...

Next week I am picking up some bull testies as a treat. lol Sounded interesting to see how that goes in their diet. And we tried chicken feet as a treat today.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Looks good to me. The only thing I noticed was the vast difference in RMB. Chicken 1/4 have a LOT more meat then the necks would.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I haven't done the eggs yet, but am going too. 

As for the hunters, I am a University student and have NO CLUE where to go for that.

I have tried butches and putting out the message to them that I am looking for that kind of meat but no luck so far.

Where do you get chicken feet?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqLooks good to me. The only thing I noticed was the vast difference in RMB. Chicken 1/4 have a LOT more meat then the necks would.


What would you recommend?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I got the feet at a local grocery store that caters more towards the Mexican community. Which is very small around here.

Try the freecycle or craigslist networks. 2 weeks ago I got 3 black bags full of various beef (they had a cow slaughtered last year) and chicken. And today I picked up 10 lbs of hamburger. All free from people cleaning out their freezers. And a hunter sent me a note that he will let me know when he gets a deer later in the year.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I ordered my feet from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow online. My order came in in three days...I got 2lbs of chick feet, a beef heart, 2lbs beef kidney and 3 lb beef gullet. It's all in my fridge now...it looks like Dahlmer's house!!










I'm going to separate/fix it all tomorrow. I've warned DH!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Variety IS the key







BUT if you're just starting out you should only have a couple of protein sources so that if she is intolerant to something you can pinpoint it easily.
If she's ok with everything then you can vary up her meals as much as you want








At first though, it might be helpful to introduce everything one at a time instead of just all out giving her everything in one week.
The percentages look perfect.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been feeding him strict raw for about 8 weeks now. And have introduced the previous mention a week at a time. He did well on it all before I switched.

I too belive variety is key which is why I have been trying to keep it pretty varietied.

Thanks guys!!

I will try craigslist and freecycle too. I may even put ads on the web asking for hunters to notify me when they go out!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqLooks good to me. The only thing I noticed was the vast difference in RMB. Chicken 1/4 have a LOT more meat then the necks would.
> ...


For my dogs, I would feed (my dog) maybe 75% chicken quarters and 25% MM (that will depend on how meaty the quarters are). It is hard to give an exact percentage of things because some quarters are meatier than others.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Craigslist is awesome.
Every time I post for unwanted meat I get a reply.
Just this week I found a lady who will contact me when she cleans out her freezer every month


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117*First I want to apoligize for the amount of questions I have been asking as of late.. but I have another one.. actually a few.


No problem! That's what this area is for - answering questions!











> Quote:She told me NOT to feed a variety of meats just incase my puppy (18 weeks old) becomes intolerant to something. She told me to keep it simple (pork, beef and the occasional fish).
> 
> I have always thought that variety is key. Can someone give me some guidance?


Variety IS very important - especially with growing puppies. If the dog is intolerant of something they are intolerant - what would waiting do?



> Quote:2. When I told her my break down of the meals, what I was feeding and the percentages of each she told me that I should not being doing it that way. Can I have some help? Am I on the right track?


It's like that old joke - the only things two dog trainers will agree on is that the third is doing it wrong.









What you have is fine. It's pretty much the way I have been feeding my dogs for years and they have no problems.

As for the RMBs, LQ versus necks - if you are switching them up every day it won't be a problem. The main objective is balance over TIME.

If you plan to use chicken necks for several days in a row then I would decrease the RMB amount a bit and increase the MM.

I try not to feed turkey necks more than two days in a row but if I do I give them less necks and more heart that day. 

Works fine - balance over time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> ...


Thanks so much!

I understand not being able to be exact, but just giving me the 'gist' of it is great.. Thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117*First I want to apoligize for the amount of questions I have been asking as of late.. but I have another one.. actually a few.
> ...


Thanks so much!

I am able to get a regular supply of turkey necks for really cheap (or atleast I think so) - $0.59/lb - so I would like this to be a RBM I feed 3 or so times per week. The pork hearts I can get a 60lb box for $30.00 so having this as a main MM would be ideal. 

I am working on getting rabbit, veison and other 'odds and ends' for some variety but am finding it very difficult.

As a student hardly anyone has dogs (or cats) so I don't have anyone to ask really. I don't really know any hunters in my area either.

I think I will post a couple of ads and see where that gets me.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Being a student really sucks, it is kind of hard to find resources and other people to talk dog-talk with! I can understand that.









I think that what you're doing seems _great_! Your supplier has one way, you have another based on research you have done and trying it out with your own pup. Keep with what you feel comfortable and what is working for your pup.

When I feed neck, I generally just add a bit more MM than I would with a quarter. I generally just throw in two necks (I buy the same brand and they tend to weigh the same amount) and fill the rest up with MM. It's not exact but three necks would be just too much RMB, one would not be enough, and I don't have a clever or anything to cut them apart. It's not an exact science, but it works fine for Jerzey.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I tend to feed a tad less MM when I feed turkey necks because 1 neck alone is over 1lb!

They are huge!

The ones I got just the other were huge, I have never seen them that large before and they have a tonne of meat on them.

This is one third of a turkey neck (Stark was working away on it when I took the picture).


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Where are you getting the Turkey necks?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am getting them from a local farm who raises organic turkey's and chickens.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my only thought was maybe she meant to introduce new meats slowly, not all at once? feed him the new thing for a week or so to make sure he tolerates it. 

if you started 2-3 new things at once, it would be hard to know which one was giving him an upset tummy


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerramy only thought was maybe she meant to introduce new meats slowly, not all at once? feed him the new thing for a week or so to make sure he tolerates it.
> 
> if you started 2-3 new things at once, it would be hard to know which one was giving him an upset tummy


Oh, I did introduce slowly (1 week at a time).

Chicken first, then after we had solid poops for a week straight we went to beef, then pork and now I just introduced turkey necks a few weeks ago.

I also just got some lamb (ground - like 2lbs if that) and beison (maybe 3lbs) that I will throw in for a 'treat' every once in awhile.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117She told me NOT to feed a variety of meats just incase my puppy (18 weeks old) becomes intolerant to something


I think I get where she's coming from although she could have explained it a bit better. 

A lot of raw diets try to feed anything and everything they can and if in the future the dog develops allergies, intolerances or another medical condition where a novel protein is needed they might not have any novel proteins left as they had all been fed. 



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I have always thought that variety is key. Can someone give me some guidance?


Some feel that variety is key but not me. I feel it is just kinda like guessing. I chose to do it like this, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=428679&page=9#Post428679

There are lots of approaches to making the diets and you just have to figure out what makes sense to you.


----------

